# The Quest For The Tavern That Gives Credit.



## rgorsuch (May 31, 2004)

I sure this book on amazon the other day, it looks really funny dose any one know any thing about it.


----------



## rgorsuch (May 31, 2004)

Can any one help i sure this book on amazon the other day and thought it looked really fuuny. Dose any one know any thing about it


----------



## The Master™ (May 31, 2004)

Doesn't ring any bells... Sorry dude/dudette...

[EDIT] Never heard of Richard Burns, and there isn't a lot of information on Amazon about the book and what it is about...

Oh, and welcome to the board... Noticed that was your first post...

You should introduce yourself...


----------



## rgorsuch (May 31, 2004)

Sorry dude new at this, 
Names Richard Gorsuch , real name is Harley.
tattooed , biker. not much more to say.
Check out the book on amazon and let me know what you think


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 31, 2004)

No clue, sorry. BTW, you've posted this topic twice, so I am taking the liberty of removing the duplicate. And welcome aboard.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 31, 2004)

The book looks funny? In what way? That it has a cartoon on its cover??

 I'd hate to sound cynical, but something about this smells overpoweringly of someone trying to self-promo their own self-published work. 

 If I'm wrong, then sincere apologies. But for the moment it doesn't look that way. After all, I don't see any contructive reason why someone would join a new forum, and post repeatedly just to ask about a self-published novel that isn't even available yet - unless they were trying to create some form of stir about said book.

 It's a nice try, but establish yourself a little more - heck, even push harder at lit agents - before trying to claim a small fuss for yourself. 

  Topic locked.


----------

